# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 29 مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يقسو على  هلال كادوقلي بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين 

   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حقق المريخ فوزاً كبيراً  على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بأربعة أهداف مقابل  هدفين خلال  الأسبوع الأول من الدورة الثانية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
وأحرز للمريخ أمير كمال الهدف الأول وأضاف  السماني الصاوى  الهدف الثاني والنيجيري توني إدجو  الهدف الثالث واختتم والجزولي نوح أهداف المريخ.



وسجل لهلال كادوقلي وليد حمدان من ركلة جزاء وصلاح عبد الهادي خلال الزمن بدل الضائع.
وبهذه النتيجة تصدر المريخ  ترتيب الدوري الممتاز برصيد (38) نقطة،  فيما تجمد رصيد هلال كادوقلي عند (10) نقاط في مؤخرة جدول الترتيب العام.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعيد صدارة الدوري السوداني برباعية ضد كادقلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ
استعاد  المريخ صدارة الدوري السوداني من غريمه الهلال، الذي لم يهنأ بها سوى 24  ساعة، بعدما فاز مساء اليوم الجمعة على مضيفه الهلال كادقلي بنتيجة (4-2)،  في الجولة الأولى من الدور الثاني للمسابقة.

تقدم قائد المريخ المدافع أمير كمال بالهدف الأول في الدقيقة 27، عبر ضربة رأسية من ركلة زاوية نفذها السماني الصاوي.

وأضاف  السماني الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 47 من هجمة منظمة، قادها النيجيري توني  إيدجوماريجوي، الذي مرر كرة للجزولي نوح في الجناح الأيسر والذي عكس كرة  زاحفة قابلها السماني بلمسة واحدة في الشباك.

وأضاف النيجيري  إيدجوماريجوي الثالث للمريخ في الدقيقة 48، من هجمة مرتدة قادها سيف تيري،  فمرر للنيجيري المتقدم داخل الصندوق، وسدد بقدمه اليسرى كرة زاحفة في قلب  المرمى.

وأكمل لاعب فئة الشباب الجزولي نوح أهداف المريخ بهدف رائع  في الدقيقة 79، مستغلا تمريرة خلف المدافعين من إيدجوماريجوي، فنجح الجزولي  في تخطي حارس كادقلي خارج الصندوق، ولعب الكرة عالية نحو المرمى.

في  المقابل، أحرز وليد حمدان هدف كادقلي الأول في الدقيقة 57 من ركلة جزاء،  إثر مخالفة ارتكبها حارس المريخ محمد المصطفى، ثم أضاف علي سليمان الهدف  الثاني في الدقيقة 90+2.

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 38 نقطة في الصدارة،  متقدما بفارق نقطة على مطارده الهلال، وتجمد الهلال كادقلي عند 10 نقاط في  المركز الـ15 قبل الأخير.

وأكمل المريخ المباراة بـ10 لاعبين، بعد  طرد مهاجمه الشاب الجزولي حسين في الدقيقة 40، بعد رد فعله مع لاعب هلال  كادقلي، الذي ارتكب معه مخالفة عنيفة، ورفض حكم المباراة رد فعل الجزولي،  لأنه لامس لاعب كادقلي بيديه محتجا.

مواجهات قوية

وفي  3 مباريات أخرى لعبت اليوم الجمعة، قفز حي الوادي إلى المركز الثالث،  مبعدا الأهلي مروي إلى المركز الرابع، وذلك بعدما حقق الفوز على المريخ  الفاشر بنتيجة (3-2).

أحرز طارق لوكا لاعب وسط الوادي ثلاثية فريقه "هاتريك"، كان الأول والثالث من ركلتي جزاء، والثاني من ركلة حرة.

بينما  أحرز للمريخ الفاشر كل من علي اُم بَدَّة ورمضان كابو، وأكمل الفاشر  المباراة بـ10 لاعبين الشوط الثاني، بعد طرد مدافعه مصطفى النُهُود مرتكب  ركلة الجزاء الثانية.

ورفع الوادي نقاطه إلى 27، متفوقا بالأهداف  على مروي، حيث لديه 10 أهداف صافية بينما للثاني 9 أهداف، وتجمد المريخ  الفاشر عند 9 نقاط في الترتيب الـ16 والأخير.

وعلى ملعب حليم/شداد،  تعادل الخرطوم الوطني ومضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض (1-1)، حيث تقدم مصعب  جلنجات للأبيض في الدقيقة 30 وأدرك محمد الضيف التعادل للوطني.

ورفع  الأبيض نقاطه إلى 21 نقطة، متساويا مع حي العرب ومتفوقا عليه بفارق  الأهداف، محتلا المركز الثامن وتراجع العرب للمركز التاسع، وحافظ الخرطوم  الوطني على المركز الخامس رافعا نقاطه إلى 25 نقطة.

وعلى ملعب دار  الرياضية، تعادل الأمل عطبرة والشرطة القضارف سلبيا، ليرفع الأمل نقاطه إلى  23 نقطة في المركز السادس، والشرطة إلى 14 نقطة في المركز الـ13.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						لي كلارك: المريخ يؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد وعلينا التحسن دفاعياً 

  لي كلارك


 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز
أكد المدير الفني لنادي المريخ لي كلارك رضاه عن أداء لاعبي الفريق .
و قال كلارك في تصريح صحفي عقب مباراة المريخ و هلال كادوقلي و التي  انتهت بفوز المريخ بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ، إن فريقه لعب ثلاث مباريات  في ظرف زمني ضيق عطفاً على الإصابات العديدة التي عانى منها .
و أشار إلى أن المريخ كان قادراً على تسجيل الهدف الخامس و السادس ، معبراً  في الوقت ذاته عن عدم سعادته باستقبال الفريق لهدفين و أضاف ” علينا  التحسن دفاعياً خاصة و أن الفريق يؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد” .



و أكد الإنجليزي جاهزية الفريق للمباراة المقبلة بعد خضوع اللاعبين للراحة .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						على خلفية الاعتداء على مدربه .. المريخ يقرر التصعيد وفتح بلاغ جنائي ضد سكرتير اتحاد السلة محمد ضياء الدين

   







الخرطوم : باج نيوز
قرر نادي المريخ فتح بلاغ جنائي ضد سكرتير اتحاد السلة محمد ضياء الدين  وذلك عقب تعرض الأخير بالضرب على مدرب فريق السلة بالأحمر عصام السيد حسن  على هامش الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الفريق أمام الهلال.



ووصف  عضو مجلس المريخ المستقيل، مسؤول المناشط معتصم مالك فإن الواقعة التي  تعرض لها مدرب الفريق بالاعتداء من قبل سكرتير اتحاد السلة بالمؤسفة وأنها  لا تمت للرياضة بصلة.
وأشار إلى أن المدرب في الأصل كان متواجد خارج الملعب، إلا أن الدهشة  كانت كبيرة بتوجه سكرتير اتحاد السلة له والاعتداء عليه على مرأى ومسمع  الجميع.
ولفت النظر الى أن  واقعة الاعتداء تم توثيقها بالفيديو وسيتم تسليمها  إلى الجهات العدلية فوراً، كما أن هناك عدد من الشهود الذين أكدوا الواقعة  وشرعوا في الإدلاء بإفاداتهم، قاطعا في الوقت نفسه بأن هذه ليست الواقعة  الأولى لسكرتير اتحاد السلة الذي سبق وأن اعتدى على المدرب نفسه في مرة  سابقة ولم تحرك إجراءات تجاهه آنذاك.



وأعلن أن النادي قرر فتح بلاغ جنائي في سكرتير اتحاد السلة خاصة وأن المدرب المصري تعرض للأذى الجسيم على خلفية الواقعة.
يذكر أن المريخ قرر الانسحاب من مباراة الأمس أمام الهلال مما أدى إلى تتويج الأخير بالبطولة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غضب إعلامي على “لجنة المسابقات” بسبب “حرس ملعب المريخ”.
 





تابع “#سبورتاق” حالة الغضب التي سادت وسط مجموعات الإعلاميين الرياضيين  بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي “واتساب” والتي شهدت شن هجوم عنيف وتوجيه  انتقادات لاذعة إلى “لجنة المسابقات” على خلفية ما تعرض له المصورين  الرياضيين قبل مباراة “المريخ وهلال كادوقلي” بملعب القلعة الحمراء.
حيث تم منع المصورين من دخول الملعب بواسطة حرس إستاد المريخ رغم إبراز  كل البطاقات الخاصة بتغطية مباريات الممتاز وارتداء (المرايل) المخصصة لهم.
وأدى تعامل حرس الإستاد مع المصورين إلى مقاطعتهم دخول اللقاء إحتجاجاً  على التعامل غير اللائق وسط استنكار لغياب دور أمن الملاعب وعناصر الشرطة  الأمنية الذين يتولون مهمة دخول الإعلام في مباريات الممتاز وترك الأمر  لحرس الإستاد.
ويتوقع أن يثير الأمر أزمة كبيرة في إجتماع لجنة المسابقات القادم خاصة  وأن بعض المصورين نقلوا ما حدث معهم لعضو لجنة المسابقات ومراقب المباراة  “مامون بشارة”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت / 29 / مايو/ 2021 / 




المريخ يعبر عقبة اسود الجبال ويصعد للصدارة.
دار العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكرم ثلاثي القمة.
حي الوادي يضرب بقوة ويعمق جراح السلاطين.
تعادل الامل والشرطة والتبلدي والكوماندوز ايجابيا.
معسكر الملوك بمروي : شخصيات مخلصة وراء النجاحات.
الكوتش الهادي ادم : الهلال لم يجد صعوبة في تجاوز السوكرتا.
الهلال يواجه المريخ في ختام منافسات دوري كرة السلة مساء اليوم.
والد لاعب الشرطة القضارف سليمان عزالله يحتج بشدة على مناداة ابنه بفريقه السابق بدلا عنه.
لأول مرة فى السودان .. شقيقان يفوزان مناصفة بجائزة نجومية مباراة في بورتسودان.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لي كلارك: راضي عن أداء اللاعبين ولعبنا ثلاثة مباريات في وقت ضيق



علينا التحسن دفاعياً ونؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد


قال المدير الفني للمريخ الإنجليزي لي كلارك عقب مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي التي انتهت بفوز المريخ بأربعة أهداف لهدفين انه راضي عن اللاعبين مبيناً ان الفريق لعب ثلاثة مباريات في ظرف زمني ضيق وان الفريق عاني من إصابات عديدة، وأبان كلارك ان المريخ كان بمقدوره تسجيل الهدف الخامس والسادس بعد ان سجل الفريق أربعة أهداف مضيفاً انه غير سعيد بإستقبال الفريق لهدفين وأردف علينا التحسن دفاعياً خاصة أن الفريق يؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد، وختم الإنجليزي حديثه ان الفريق سيرتاح وسيكون جاهزاً للقاء المقبل في بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس. قطاع الشباب يصل الفاشر ويلتقي بالبعثة




وصل ظهر اليوم الامس الاستاذ عز الدين حسين حكومة رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ الي مدينة الفاشر يرافقه الاستاذ مصطفي عامر دوك المسؤول المالي بقطاع المراحل السنية والأستاذة الإعلامية  الاء احمد عبد الرازق خوجلي 

وكان في استقبالهم بمطار الفاشر  موفد وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية شمال دارفور ناصر سعد النور ونائب رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية ورئيس البعثة الباشمهندس محجوب ادم خاطر وعدد من الرياضيين وفور وصوله توجه السيد رئيس القطاع لملعب النقعة لمشاهدة مباراة شباب المريخ والوحدة الفاشر وبعد نهاية المباراة التقي بلاعبي فريق الشباب وجهازهم الفني وحياهم علي أدائهم الجميل 

ومن جهة أخري تقدم الاستاذ عز الدين حسين حكومة بالشكر لحكومة ولاية شمال دارفور ممثلة في والي الولاية وأركان حربه و لوزارة الشباب والرياضة ولاية شمال دارفور والاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالفاشر ونادي المريخ الفاشر وبقية الأندية والرياضيين علي استقبالهم الكبير لبعثة شباب المريخ واستضافتها بالولاية وتذليل كافة الصعاب ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يمطرون شباك الوحدة الفاشر بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف 




حقق شباب المريخ فوزا كاسحا علي الوحدة الفاشر بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف في المباراة الإعدادية الثانية التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم الخميس علي ملعب النقعة بمدينة الفاشر 

بكر شباب المريخ بالهدف الاول عن طريق كابتن الفريق برعي جمال في الدقيقة (19)  من الشوط الأول ليضيف المتألق صامويل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة ال(35) من نفس الشوط 

وفي الشوط الثاني اجري مدرب الفريق أحمد إبراهيم خمس تبديلات ليواصل شباب المريخ الأداء المميز والجميل الذي تفاعل معه الجمهور الذي حضر المباراة ليضيف صامويل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة (60) فيما تمكن البديل احمد مركز من إضافة الهدف الرابع من تمريرة المتألق التش الصغير الذي تلاعب بدفاع الوحدة ومن هجمة مرتدة للوحدة يحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء بعد أن لامست الكرة يد المدافع برعي يسجل منها فريق الوحدة هدفه الوحيد  ليعود التش ويواصل رحلة التألق ويقدم تمريرة سحرية من منتصف الملعب للبديل الآخر اسعد الذي لم يتواني في اسكانها الشباك هدفا خامسا 

اطلق بعدها حكم اللقاء صافرة نهاية المباراة بفوز شباب المريخ بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسترد الصدارة بتفوقه على هلال كادوقلي برباعية لهدفين




حقق المريخ فوزا مهماً على هلال كادوقلي بأربعة أهداف لهدفين في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين بملعب إستاد المريخ مساء الجمعة ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة عشر من الدورة الثانية من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بكر المريخ بإفتتاح النتيجة في شوط اللعب الأول عن طريق القائد أمير كمال، وقد جاء الشوط الأول قويا من جانب الفرقة الحمراء التي إستطاعت ان تصنع مجموعة من الفرص خلال شوط اللعب الأول الذي أنتهى بتقدم المريخ، وفي شوط اللعب الثاني ومن هجمة خاطفة تمكن السماني الصاوي من إضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقيقة "47" ليضيف بعدها النيجيري توني أدجو الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة "48"، وتمكن هلال كادوقلي من تقليص النتيجة من ركلة جزاء، وعاد الجزولي نوح مضيفاً الهدف الرابع للمريخ بعد مجهود فردي كبير من اللعب الذي خرج في الدقيقة "81" بالبطاقة الحمراء وفي خواتيم اللقاء أضاف هلال كادوقلي هدفه الثاني، وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ قد أجرى عدة تغييرات قضت بخروج طبنجة وسيف تيري ليدخل كل من عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن و أحمد آدم بيبو، كما دفع الجهاز الفني للمريخ باللاعب عبدالرحمن كرنقو بديلاً للاعب حمزة داؤود، بالفوز إرتفع المريخ برصيد ل"38" نقطة في صدارة المنافسة بينما بقى هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه ال"10" في المركز قبل الأخير.














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يتقدم طاقم موقع المسالمة الإخباري بأحر التهاني والتبريكات لنجم الفريق رمضان عجب بمناسبة إتمام مراسم زواجه متمنيين له دوام السعادة والسرور 


الف مبروك بالرفاه و البنين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت 29 مايو 2021م




#الصدي

#المريخ يضرب بقوة ويسقط الاسود بالاربعة.. وعودة تاريخية للقلعة الحمراء.

#لي كلارك : لست سعيدا باستقبال الشباك لهدفين رغم الرباعية.

#مصنع يوسف الهندي يكرم نجم الديربي سيف تيري بحافز دولاري.
#الهندي : تيري قدم الكثير للمريخ.. واعاد صقور الجديان للواجهة.
#تيري يكشف كواليس الديربي ويتحدث عن تكريمه. 
#حي الوادي يقهر اهلي مروي ويقفز للمركز الثالث.. والتعادل حاضر بين الخرطوم وهلال التبلدي.
#حكم شهير يعتدي علي صحفي رياضي.

#منع المصورين من دخول مباراة المريخ والاسود وتصعيد اعلامي خطير.

#ضياء الدين يكشف اسرار التالق اللافت.

#وزارة الشباب والرياضة بشمال دارفور تستقبل رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ.

#احداث مثيرة في قمة السلة بين المريخ والهلال.
#مدرب الهلال يتخذ قرارا بشان فريق الشباب بعد الخسارة امام المريخ.
#جيسي يطالب الهلال بمستحقات ظ£ظ، شهرا.
#الاهلي يخمد نهضة بركان ويتَوج بالسوبر الافريقي.
#الكشف عن موقف كونتي من تدريب ريال مدريد.
#ضربة مفاجئة للسيتي قبل نهائي دوري الابطال.
#الساحر زياش.. شوكة قاتلة في حلق غوارديولا بنهائي الابطال. 
#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم يكتب  في كبد الحقيقة... لا حياء ولا خجل.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ يمطر هلال الجبال برباعية... وارضية الملعب كارثية.
#اودجو يواصل رحلة التوهج..
#لي كلارك : راض عن اداء اللاعبين والمصورين يقاطعون المباراة بسبب بلطجية سوداكال.
#عودة قوية للتاج يعقوب.. وحالة طرد للجزولي غير مستحقة.
#لي كلارك : علينا التحسن دفاعيا ونلعب هجوميا بصورة جيدة.
#جماهير المريخ تطالب بابعاد الرشيد محمد خير.
#معسكر نموذجي لشباب المريخ بالفاشر.
#الاستاذ سماعين حسن يكتب  في وكفي... المهم النقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس




ود الشريف

**. كنت اعتقد ان أرضية ملعب المريخ تحولت إلى ما يشبه أرضية استاد الملك فهد بالعاصمة السعودية الرياض أو ملعب استاد القاهرة أو ملعب نادي السد في الدوحة أو ملعب الجوهرة في جده وذلك بعد هذه الفترة الطويلة من قفل الاستاد وللأسف تفاجأت بعدم وجود أي تغيير… أرضية أشبه بالصحراء القاحلة.. مطبات وحفر وشجيرات صغيرة تزكرنا بحواشات الجزيرة وأيضا لم يحدث أي جديد ولا اي تغيير في المدرجات وفي المقصورة الرئيسية والحال يا هو نفس الحال والحسنة الوحيدة في الإضاءة القوية ولا ادري كيف سمح الاتحاد العام بعودة النشاط لهذا الملعب.. وفيما يبدو أن جماعة سوداكال تسببت في تدمير الملعب بعد أن بذل قروب الجار لإعمار الدار وجهات أخرى جهدا كبيرا في تأهيله

**. لا نستبعد أن يتم قريبا جدا قفل استاد المريخ مرة أخرى

** المريخ انتصر على هلال كادوقلي برباعية كان من الممكن أن تكون رباعية نظيفة لو لا فلسفة متوسط الدفاع أمير كمال التي تسببت في ضربة جزاء ولو لا عدم التصرف السليم لكرنقو في إبعاد كورة معكوسة وخطأ كورنقو لا يقع فيه لاعب مبتدئ جعل المدرب الانجليزي يندم على إدخاله بديلا لحمزة داؤد….. انتصر المريخ برباعية واحتفظ بصدارة الدوري الممتاز ولعب واحدة من أروع مبارياته كان نجمها الأول السماني الصاوي والذي بدأ في استعادة مستواه الممتاز وصال وجال أمس وأحرز هدف روعه يليه في التميز المحترف توني. وتوني مكانه الجهة اليسرى وليس وسط الملعب وعاد المدافع تنبش بعد غيبة وكان رائعا وادي ضياء الدين بتميز في خط الوسط وكان الجزولي شعلة من النشاط في خط الهجوم لكنه خرج بالكرت الأحمر وهذا غير مقبول للاعب صغير في السن وفي بداية الطريق… .تحامق ورد على لاعب الهلال بكف جامد والحماقة أعيت من يداويها

**. هلال كادوقلي لعب مدافعا من البداية للحصول على نقطة على الأقل لكنه لم يصمد في وجه الإعصار المريخي الكاسح واستقبلت شباكه ظ¤ أهداف ونشط في الجذء الأخير من المباراة بعد تغييرات لا معنى لها أجراها مدرب المريخ

** محمد عبد الرحمن صاحب الأربعة أهداف في شباك حي العرب أين كان في مباراة القمة

**. جماهير الهلال يهمها الانتصار على المريخ ولا تفرح للانتصار على حي العرب والشرطة القضارف وأهلي الخرطوم واي فريق آخر والأنتصار الكبير على حي العرب لن ينسيها الهزيمة المرة أمام المريخ

** محمد عبد الرحمن وبعد أن قذف بشارة الكابتنية على الأرض توقعنا محاسبته وإيقافه على الأقل ولكن انتهى عصر الإداريين الأقوياء في الهلال

** حي العرب عايش ظروفا صعبة قبل لقائه بالهلال.. هيأ لاعبيه لأداء المباراة بدار الرياضة أمدرمان وتم تحويلها دون مقدمات لملعب الهلال.. افترش أفراد حي العرب الأرض قرابة الساعة أمام ملعب الهلال في انتظار فتح الأبواب.. تعرضوا خلالها لبعض المناوشات… هدف الهلال الأول مشكوك فيه وضربة الجزاء التي جاء منها الهدف الاول مشكوك في صحتها وكان من الطبيعي أن يصاب لاعبي حي العرب بالإحباط وتنتهي المباراة على ما انتهت عليه

** قيام مباريات الدوري الممتاز كلها بالعاصمة فيه ظلم كبير للأندية الإقليمية…. في السعودية أقيمت مباريات الدوري بنظام الذهاب والإياب في وجود كورونا والسعودية أكبر مساحة من السودان وفي مصر والمغرب وتونس والجزائر تقام مباريات الدوري بنظام الذهاب والإياب حتى لا يظلم احد وكل الدوريات الأوربية ذهاب واياب

** لو كانت مباراة الهلال وحي العرب في بورتسودان لما انتصر الهلال بالأربعة ولو كانت مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي لما انتصر المريخ بالأربعة

**. كابتن هيثم مصطفى لاعب المريخ السابق انتقد غياب المهاجم محمد موسى عن مباريات الهلال وهاجم المدرب البرتقالي..

** اللاعب الذي ارتدى شعار المريخ لا يحق له الحديث عن الهلال

** اتوقع ان يستمر الصراع بين المريخ والهلال على بطولة الدوري حتى آخر اسبوع ويختتم وكالعادة بانتصار المريخ على نده السابق ويتوج بطلا

** آدم سوداكال المركب مكنة رئيس المريخ أدلى بتصريحات شتراء بعد مباراة القمة.. وقال انا موجود الهلال لن ينتصر على المريخ.. واظنه صدق حكاية الخرافات والدجل والشعوذة.. وقال أيضا انجازاتي تتحدث عن نفسها. وكذب في ذلك وكذب كذلك في قوله إن كل جماهير المريخ تقف من خلفه…. ان كان سوداكال يعتقد أن الانتصار علي الهلال ثلاث مرات على التوالي إنجاز فهو واهم… فانتصارات المريخ على الهلال بدأت في الثلاثينات ومن قبل انتصر على الهلال ثمانية مرات متتالية. وان كان السيد سوداكال يعتقد أن إحراز بطولة الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات على التوالي انجاز فهو واهم أيضا والمريخ احرز الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات تواليا في عهد الزعيم محمد الياس وكابتن عادل ابوجريشة وكان دوري حقيقي أقيم بنظام الذهاب والإياب وليس دوري كروونا وشكاوي للفيفا واخيرا سوداكال يعلم جيدا ان ظ©ظ  ظھ وظ© من ظ،ظ  من جماهير المريخ لا تطيقه لكنه يكذب ويكابر وسوداكال أضاع حارس المرمى ابوعشرين وتسبب في عودة محمد عبدالرحمن للهلال وتسبب في مشكلة الثالوث محمد الرشيد ورمضان وبخيت خميس وفي عهده الأسود احتل المريخ المركز الطيش في دوري المجموعات

** مجلس المريخ الآخر الذي يقوده موسى الكندو وعلى أسد بأمر جمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس الماضي أصدر بيانا وخاطب الاتحاد العام وطالب بعقد جمعية الانتخابات وقطعا الاتحاد العام لن ينظر في الطلب وما حيشتغل بيهو شغلة لأنه وأساسا غير معترف بجمعية ظ¢ظ§ مارس

**. الاتحاد العام يفترض أن يستعجل مجلس سوداكال في عقد جمعية النظام الأساسي وجمعية الانتخابات وقبل ذلك يوجه بفتح باب العضوية دون شروط أمام الجماهير.. وهنالك اجتماع لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد يفترض أن يعقد في العاشر من يونيو المقبل للنظر في أزمة المريخ والاجتماع دعا له ظ،ظ¤ عضوا ولا نتوقع أن يأتي بجديد خاصة وأن د شداد لم يوافق على عقده

** اهلي الخرطوم خسر أولى مباريات الدورة الثانية امام اهلي مروي وهذا مؤسف

** الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز في مواجهة الأهلي مروي يوم الأربعاء المقبل ولقاء الفريقين في الدورة الأولى انتهى بالتعادل والهلال اتبهدل فيهو بهدلة

** محلس الهلال. أطاح بالطاهر يونس من رئاسة القطاع الرياضي.. وهذا لا يكفي والسيد الطاهر بعد تغريدته القبيحة قبل لقاء القمة يستحق الأبعاد من المجلس نهائيا

** واضح ان لجنة التطبيع الهلالية تعاني من خلافات شرسة والسوباط في موقف صعب

** ورد في الأسافير خبر غير مؤكد يقول ان كبار المريخ يقفون مع سوداكال… لنا عودة إذا تأكد الخبر

** سأعود بإذن الله للحديث عن فريقي شباب المريخ والهلال

** تهنئة مليارية للمريخ بالانتصار على الهلال من الاستاذ مالك عبدالفتاح بالكالاكلة القبة وأبنائه محمد وإبراهيم وخالد ومن الاستاذ محمد زين الموظف السابق باتحاد الخرطوم

** والشامة في خديدك زي طعم القبل

** آخر دبوس

** من ينتظر هزيمة المريخ في مباريات الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز سينتظر طويلا








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#لي كلارك: المريخ يؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد وعلينا التحسن دفاعياً




أكد المدير الفني لنادي المريخ لي كلارك رضاه عن أداء لاعبي الفريق .
و قال كلارك في تصريح صحفي عقب مباراة المريخ و هلال كادوقلي و التي انتهت بفوز المريخ بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين ، إن فريقه لعب ثلاث مباريات في ظرف زمني ضيق عطفاً على الإصابات العديدة التي عانى منها .

و أشار إلى أن المريخ كان قادراً على تسجيل الهدف الخامس و السادس ، معبراً في الوقت ذاته عن عدم سعادته باستقبال الفريق لهدفين و أضاف ” علينا التحسن دفاعياً خاصة و أن الفريق يؤدي هجومياً بشكل جيد” .

و أكد الإنجليزي جاهزية الفريق للمباراة المقبلة بعد خضوع اللاعبين للراحة .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• الاهلي المصري بطلًا  للسوبر الافريقي بعد فوزه على نهضة بركان بثنائية
• رسميا.. يوفنتوس يعلن إقالة بيرلو .. ويتعاقد مع إليغري لمدة أربع سنوات
• ريال مدريد يضم الظهير النمساوي دافيد ألابا لاعب البايرن بعقد لمدة 5 مواسم
• ليفربول يعلن عن التعاقد مع ابراهيم كوناتي مدافع لايبزيج بـ36 مليون باوند
• رسمياً: الويفا تُلغي قانون أفضلية الأهداف خارج الأرض بمباريات الأدوار الإقصائية
• رسميا.. المصري أحمد المحمدي يعلن رحيله عن أستون فيلا
• اشتباكات بين جماهير مانشستر سيتي وتشلسي قبل نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا
• غوندوغان يثير قلقًا في مانشستر سيتي بعد تعرضه للاصابة في المران الختامي
• لابورتا: لن نعتذر عن السوبر ليج.. والاسبوع القادم سنعلن عن صفقات جديدة
• لابورتا: سوف نقوم بمقابلة كومان في الاسبوع المقبل لتحديد مستقبله
• لابورتا: عقد ميسي الجديد يسير على ما يرام، لكن لم ينتهي بعد
• لاغازيتا: رونالدو يريد الانتقال إلى سان جيرمان بعد عودة أليغري ليوفنتوس
• جوارديولا: سنعاني أمام تشيلسي .. دي بروين: لا أتذكر تتويج تشيلسي بالأبطال
• توريس: تشيلسي مصدر إزعاج إيجابي .. بيرلو: مستعد لتكرار نفس التجربة
• توخيل: لن ألعب التنس مع جوارديولا .. كومان: لا تصدقوا أي شيء
• رئيس لاتسيو: بقاء إنزاجي لم يكن ممكنًا بعد ما قاله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  النهائي


* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا 21:00  beIN  الدراجاو


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  تفادي الهبوط


* هولشتاين كيل (-- : --) كولن 18:00  SKY  الذهاب 1-0 





..................................................

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* الأمل عطبرة (0 : 0) الشرطة القضارف
* هلال الأبيض (1 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
* مريخ الفاشر (2 : 3) حي الوادي نيالا
* هلال كادوقلي (2 : 4) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : المريخ (38) الهلال (37) أهلي مروي (27) الخرطوم (25) حي الوادي (24)

..................................................


❖ #كأس_السوبر_الأفريقى  قطر


* الأهلي - مصر (2 : 0) نهضة بركان - المغرب
#ملحوظة : الأهلي بطلاً لكأس السوبر الأفريقى

..................................................



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*      جدول مباريات كوبا أمريكا 2021 Conmebol 

       مباريات دور المجموعات ، بتوقيت السعودية 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* | مانشستر سيتي  تشيلسي 

 | نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا 
 | 10:00 مساءً 
 | عصام الشوالي
‎ 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد ل: اختيار ممثلي السودان قاريا في هذا الموعد




السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




من الدوري (أرشيفية)
يعتزم  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، إصدار قراره بشأن اختيار الأندية الأربعة  التي سوف تمثل السودان في بطولتي دوري أبطال إفريقيا والكونفدرالية للموسم  الجديد.

وأخطر الاتحاد الإفريقي "كاف"، نظيره السوداني، بضرورة تسمية الفرق المشاركة، في موعد أقصاه 30 يونيو/حزيران المقبل.

ووجد الاتحاد السوداني نفسه في ورطة، نظرا لأن الدوري لن يكتمل قبل هذا التاريخ.



وقال الدكتور كمال شداد، رئيس الاتحاد، في تصريح ل  اليوم الخميس: "اجتماع مجلس الإدارة المقبل، في منتصف يونيو/حزيران، سوف  تدرج في أجندته عملية اختيار الفرق الأربعة التي سوف تمثل السودان قاريا".

وأضاف:  "اتحاد الكرة سوف يأخذ في الاعتبار القدرة المالية للأندية، ضمن عدة  معايير أخرى، حتى يمنح الفريق الموافقة على المشاركة القارية".

يذكر  أن فرق الهلال والمريخ والأمل عطبرة والهلال الاُبَيِّض كانت قد مثلت  السودان في بطولتي دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية في الموسم الحالي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حازم يمقلب معارضة المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ انسحب السيد  حازم مصطفى من السباق الرئاسي لنادي المريخ وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة  ان قطب المريخ حازم مصطفى رفض الرد على مهاتفات اعضاء مجلس الشوري بغرض  الانسحاب من السباق الرئاسي وذلك بعد اعتذار السيد جمال الوالي عن العمل في  المريخ في الفترة الاخيرة بعد الازمات والمشاكل التي حدثت في عهده بسبب  الخلافات بينه معارضة المريخ التي قامت بترشيحه بعد خلافها مع سوداكال  لتعود وتنصب شراكها حول حازم لكنه انسحب بصورة مفاجئة ورفض الرد على  مكالمات اعضاء المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التازي يرفض الوقوف ضد سوداكال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان احمد طه التازي رفض الوقوف ضد سوداكال في انتخابات  المقبلة وكشف التازي انه لن يدعم اي شخص في الانتخابات المقبلة وكشف مصدر  مقرب ان معارضة المريخ طلبت من السعودي دعمها في الانتخابات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اجتماع سري لمعارضة المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان معارضة المريخ عقدت جلسة امس في المطعم الاميري   بالخرطوم وناقش  الاجتماع فكرة الدخول الى الانتخابات المقبلة بقائمة موحدة  في مواجهة سوداكال ومجلسه الحالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الحاج ابوسوط:المقارنة بين الغربال وتيري معدومة ولو احرز الف هدف لا تساوي هدف وحيد في الهلال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ في اتصال  هاتفي بالصحيفة قال رئيس رابطة المريخ السابق الحاج ابوسوط ان المريخ في  حاجة ماسة الى الاستقرار وان الصراع سيورد المريخ المهالك وناشد كبار  المريخ من اجل الاسراع في جعل الوفاق ممكنا من اجل حل كافة المشاكل  والعقبات التي تواجه المريخ واشار الى ان الصرا موجود من الازل ولكن لن يصل  الى هذه المرحلة ويري ان الحل سيكون في التوافق اما بخصوص المقارنة بين  اهداف سيف تيري والغربال قال الحاج ابوسوط ان الغربال لو احرز الف هدف لا  تساوي هدف وحيد من هدفاي سيف تيري في شباك الهلال فتيري حسم اهم مباراة ولو  جلس في منزله لسمحنا له لانه لاعب حاسم ومهم ولاعب مباريات كبيرة ويكفي  ظهوره امام بطل افريقيا انيمبا والاهلي المصري وامام جنوب افريقيا وشباك  الهلال يعني انه لاعب مواعيد كبيرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصيني يعود للمشاركة بعد اكتمال تأهيله
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ من المتوقع ان  يشارك اللاعب عماد الصيني مع المريخ في الاسبوع الثالث لبطولة الدوري  الممتاز بعد اكتمال فترة التاهيل وكان الصيني قد تعرض للاصابة في تدريبات  المريخ في قاهرة المعز ابان المعسكر التحضيري هناك ويعد الصيني من اللاعبين  المميزين في المريخ ويعول المدرب عليه ليكون واحد من الفرسان الذين سيعتمد  عليهم خلال الفترة المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يسدد شيكات اربعة من نجوم المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ شكشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان رئيس نادي المريخ سوداكال قام بسداد اربعة شيكات مرتدة  من شيكات لاعبي المريخ تكلف بها احد اقطاب المريخ وتفيد المتابعات الدقيقة  ان اللاعبين رفضوا الانضمام الى معسكر المريخ بع المقلب الذي شربوه في  الشيكات المرتدة ولكن رئيس المريخ استلم الشيكات وقام بسدادها كاش واحتفظ  بالشيكات المرتدة والتي يكان قد تكفل بها القطب المريخي المعروف والمرشح  لقيادة المريخ في احد المناصب في الانتخابات المقبلة وهو ما تسبب حدوث ازمة  داخل مجلس الشوري المريخي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تحركات في الاتحاد السوداني لاعتماد نظام المريخ الاساسي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان تحركات داخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يقودها الشاعر  ومحمد حلفا لاعتماد النظام الاساسي لنادي المريخ وذلك بعد ان شاركت فيه  اللجنة الاولمبية والتي اعتمدته وارسلت نخسة منه الى المكتب التنفيذي لنادي  المريخ وتأتي هذه الخطوة بعد ضغوطات رهيبة من اعضاء الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم على البروف كمال شداد من اجل قبول النظام الاساسي للمريخ والى جمعية  عمومية لاختيار مجلس ادارة جديد خلال الفترة المقبلة ويجدر ذكره ان  الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ التي انعقدت في السابع والعشرين من مارس  المنصرم كانت قد عزلت سوداكال واعتمدت نظاما اساسيا لنادي المريخ وكلفت  مكتب لادارة شئون نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اعضاء في مجلس الشوري يفجرون ازمة بالمريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حدث خلاف حادا  داخل مكون الشوري المريخي وذلك بعد الانقسام الذي حدث في منزل زعيم امة  المريخ ود الياس والذي طالب فيه اعضاء الشوري بدعم سوداكال بدلا من هز  استقرار المريخ وتفيد المتابعات ان الخلافات ضربت الشورى واصبح المجلس  محتلفا حول سوداكال بعد ان كان متفقا حول اقالته وتسليم المريخ للمكتب  التنفيذي ويتوقع ان تشهد الساعات المقبلة رأيا جديدا في المكون الشوروي|

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*. الأهلي يخمد نهضة بركان ويتوج بالسوبر الإفريقي


كووورة - محمد السويفي




احتفال الأهلي بكأس السوبر الإفريقي
حصد  الأهلي المصري لقب كأس السوبر الأفريقي، بعد تغلبه مساء الجمعة، على  منافسه نهضة بركان المغربي بنتيجة (2-0) على ملعب "جاسم بن حمد" بالعاصمة  القطرية الدوحة.

تقدم الأهلي بهدف محمد شريف في الدقيقة 57، ثم أضاف البديل صلاح محسن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 83.

وتوج  الأهلي بقيادة مديره الفني الجنوب إفريقي بيتسو موسيماني، بلقب السوبر  الأفريقي للمرة السابعة في تاريخه واستعاد اللقب القاري، بعد غياب 7 أعوام  كاملة.

بداية مثيرة



اتسمت  بداية المباراة بالإثارة والندية بين الفريقين، خصوصا أن الأهلي بدأ  محاولاته بالكرات الطولية في اتجاه محمد شريف، وأضاع ديانج محاولة خطيرة  بتسديدة فوق العارضة، مهدرا فرصة التقدم للأهلي ونال أيمن أشرف إنذارا.

نهضة  بركان سيطر على مجريات الأمور بعض الشيء وأرسل عدة كرات عرضية أبعدها  الدفاع الأحمر، ونال ياسر إبراهيم مدافع الأهلي البطاقة الصفراء للخشونة ضد  مهاجم بركان.

لعب محسن ياجور مهاجم بركان دورا في إزعاج دفاع  الأهلي، وقاد محاولة خطيرة بانطلاقة وتمريرة لزميله حمدي لعشير الذي أضاع  انفرادا قريبا بجانب القائم، بعد خروج موفق للحارس محمد الشناوي.

حاول  ياجور توجيه تسديدة قوية لكن الدفاع أبعدها، وحرم التسلل الأهلي من محاولة  قريبة بعد تمريرة طولية للشحات الذي أرسل عرضية لطاهر وضاعت فوق العارضة  في النهاية.

خطورة بركان



ظهر  بركان خلال النصف ساعة الأولى من عمر اللقاء متماسكا من الناحية الدفاعية  وأكثر اندفاعا للهجوم، بينما تراجع الأهلي بشكل غير مبرر، وأبعد لعروبي  فرصة أهلاوية مع نشوب اشتباكات بين اللاعبين، إثر خطأ ارتكبه أيمن أشرف  مدافع الأهلي وانتهى الأمر بدون مخالفة.

طالب لاعبو بركان بضربة جزاء بعد سقوط حمدي لعشير الذي راوغ ياسر إبراهيم ولكن الأخير أوقفه بخطأ واضح.

واحتسب  الحكم اللعبة خطأ على حدود منطقة الجزاء، وأضاع نهضة بركان أخطر محاولاته،  عن طريق قائده محمد عزيز الذي وجه ضربة رأس بجوار القائم وخرج الشوط الأول  بدون أهداف.

أجرى الأهلي تعديلين مع بداية الشوط الثاني على مستوى  خط الدفاع، بمشاركة الظهير الأيسر علي معلول ورامي ربيعة، بدلاً من أيمن  أشرف وياسر إبراهيم، وانطلق الشحات يمينا، لكن الدفاع المغربي أبعد الكرة  بسهولة.

هدف شريف



أمسك  الشناوي بتصويبة سهلة من بركان ثم تسديدة فوق العارضة، ورد الدفاع المغربي  عرضية سريعة من أفشة ثم عرضية طائشة من طاهر.. ونجح محمد شريف في تسجيل  هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 57، بعدما تسلم تمريرة سريعة ووجه تسديدة خادعة  بيسراه سكنت الشباك المغربية.

ارتبك نهضة بركان بعد هدف شريف مع  محاولات للسيطرة على المباراة من جانب الأهلي وكرات طولية للشحات، ودفع  نهضة بركان بالثنائي زكرياء حدراف وعبد الكريم باعدي، على حساب بكر الهلالي  ومحمد عزيز في الدقيقة 66.

وأشرك الأهلي لاعبه صلاح محسن بدلا من  حسين الشحات الذي نال إنذارا بداعي إضاعة الوقت.. وأطلق حدراف تسديدة قوية  وخطيرة فوق العارضة، بينما أبعد دفاع بركان فرصة خطيرة من صلاح محسن، ثم  أطلق طاهر تسديدة أبعدها لعروبي.

أمسك الشناوي عرضية خطيرة ونال  دابو إنذارا للالتحام مع حارس الأهلي، وضاعت تسديدة من أفشة فوق العارضة مع  نشاط هجومي واضح للأهلي وتحسن كبير على مستوى الأداء المصري.

رصاصة الرحمة

ألقى  نهضة بركان بالثنائي آلان تراوري وأمين الكاس، بدلا من زيد كروش ومحمد  فرحاني في الدقيقة 78، وأبعد ربيعة عرضية من بركان ثم كرة آخرى أبعدها  الدفاع المصري.

وأطلق صلاح محسن رصاصة الرحمة، بعدما سجل الهدف  الثاني للأهلي في الدقيقة 83، بعدما تسلم كرة سريعة وانطلق وراوغ الحارس  وأودعها الشباك ببراعة.

ضاعت ضربة رأس من ياجور بجانب المرمى، ودفع  الأهلي بالثنائي حمدي فتحي وكهربا على حساب طاهر وشريف.. وأشرك بركان  اللاعب براهيم البحراوي على حساب العربي الناجي.

نال محمد هاني إنذارا وتعرض للإصابة، ثم اشتكى صلاح محسن أيضاً من الإصابة، واحتسب الحكم مصطفى غربال 5 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع.

وحصل  كهربا على الإنذار وأبعد دفاع الأهلي عرضية خطيرة من بركان وردت العارضة  رأسية قريبة من تراوري، وأبعد لعروبي فرصة قريبة من أفشة بتصدٍ رائع، ثم  ردت العارضة كرة رأسية من صلاح محسن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عاد الى ملعبه بعد غياب طويلا
 المريخ يسترد صدارة الممتاز برباعية حارقة في شباك اسود الجبال

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ استرد المريخ  صدارة الدوري الممتاز عقب فوزه الجمعة على الهلال كادولي برباعية مقابل  هدفين نالها امير كمال هدفين وهدف لتوني والجزولي نوح الذي خرج مطرودا بعد  دقيقة من هدفه في شباك الاسود ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 38 نقطة بفارق نقطة عن  الهلال وذلك في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين على ملعب المريخ
جاءت بداية الشوط الاول قوية من جانب المريخ ويجد اللاعب الجزولي نوح فرصة  على طبق من ذهب ركلها في الشباك حولها الحارس نصر الدين الى ركلة زاوية لم  يستفد منها المريخ للتحول الى ضربة مرمي وسط دهشة المتابعين للمواجهة امام  شاشات التلفاز 
وتمر الدقائق ويكشر المريخ عن انيابه ويحصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية من  اللاعب سيف تيري ينفذها اللاعب السماني الصاوي لكنها تمر الى ركلة مرمي في  الدقيقة العاشرة من الحصة الاولي ما بين شراسة هجومية للمريخ وقتال للهلال  الجبال 
ردت اسود الجبال في الدقيقة 15 بهجمة شرسة لتهدر اضمن الفرص عبر اللاعب  صبري الذي كان في مةاجهة حارس المريخ احمد المصطفي وسط دهشة لاعبي الفريقين  
في الدقيقة 25 رد المريخ بهجمة متحركة من الجهة اليمني قادها اللاعب  السماني الصاوي ليجد نفسه في مواجهة حارس مرمي الهلال الجبال نصر الدين  محمد لكنه لم يحسن التصرف ليهدر اضمن فرص المباراة 
امير كمال يفتتح التسجيل
افتتح اللاعب امير كمال التسجيل للمريخ في الدقيقة 26 من اللقاء ليحصل  اللاعب على اول لاعب يحرز هدفا في ملعب المريخ بعد غياب ملعب المريخ عن  استيعاب المباريات لفترة امتدت لعامين 
المطالبة بركلة جزاء
في الدقيقة 39 انطلق اللاعب المدافع حمزة داؤود بكرة لامست ادي اللاعب خالد  حماد مدافع هلال الجبال طالب على اثرها لاعبي المريخ باحتساب ركلة جزاء  لكن الحكم الرشيد طالب باستمرار اللعب 
الجزولي يهدر اضمن الفرص
وتمر الدقائق ويحصل المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب السماني الصاوي  عكسية محسن على رأس اللاعب الجزولي نوح في الدقيقة 43 لكنه اهدرها بغرابة  بعد ان تخطت لاعبي هلال الجبال لينتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف  اللاعب امير كمال 
هدفان في الشوط الثاني
جاءت بداية الشوط الثاني قويا ومثيرا بين الفريقين حيث اضاف اللاعب توني  اوجو الهدف الثاني للمريخ في الدقائق الاولي من الحصة الثانية و اللاعب  امير كمال الهدف الثالث والذي كان بمثابة رصاصة الرحمة على اسود الجبال حيث  جاء الاول في الدقيقة الثانية والثالث في الدقيقة الثالثة من الحصة  الثانية لهفوات من دفاع الهلال الجبال المرتبكة في بداية الشوط الثاني 
ركلة جزاء لهلال الجبال
ارتكب الحارس محمد المصطفة ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة نفذها وليد حمدان احرز  منها هدفا لهلال الجبال في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني لهفوة للكابتانو  امير كمال بعد تداخل بين الحارس واللاعب صبري مهاجم هلال الجبال.
تمر الدقائق ويقود هلال الجبال هجمة شرسة تلامس يد المدافع تمبش ويطالب  لاعبي اسود الجبال بركلة جزاء في الدقيقى الخامسة عشر لكن الحكم الرشيد  محمد يأمر باستمرار اللعب.
محسن سيد على الخط
ظل المدرب محسن سيد المدير الفني للهلال الجبال على الخط يوجه  اللاعبين  للاستفادة من تراخي المريخ لاضافة هدف ثاني للهلال وتضييق الخناق على  المريخ
الجزولي يضيف الهدف الرابع
اضاف اللاعب الجزولي نوح الهدف الرابع للمريخ ارسلها قوسية في الدقيقة 36  من الشوط الثاني من تمريرة اللاعب توني اوجو بعد ان تخطي اللاعب دفاع  الهلال ليجد نفسه في مواجهة الحارس نصر الدين الذي لعب دور الليبرو ليقتل  احلام الاسود تماما في العودة الى المباراة 
الجزولي نوح
طرد الحكم الجزولي نوح بعد احتكاك مع اللاعب خالد حماد بسبب تدخل العنيف من  مدافع الهلال ويقود اللاعب توني المتألق هجمة متحركة تجد اللاعب عبد  الكريم البديل حولها الى داخل الشباك ابعدها بلمسة مثالية الحارس نصر الدين  الى ركلة زاوية
على سليمان يضيف الثاني
اضاف اللاعب المتحرك على سليمان الهدف الثاني من رأسية في شباك الحارس محمد  المصطفى في الدقيقة 46 من الشوط الثاني لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على  هلال الجبال باربعة اهداف مقابل هدفين ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 38 نقطة في صدارة  الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة المريخ وتفوق الغربال الأبرز في جولة الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الدوري السوداني
اختتمت  مباريات الجولة الأولى من الدور الثاني لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز،  وسط أداء قوي من جميع الفرق، مما نتج عنه بعض حالات الطرد واحتساب 4 ركلات  جزاء، بجانب تسجيل 20 هدفًا.

وتحقق الفوز في 5 مباريات، وظهر التعادل في 3 مناسبات خلال جولة الدوري المحلي.

وفاز  الهلال على حي العرب بورتسودان (4-0)، والأهلي مروي على الأهلي الخرطوم  (1-0)، وتوتي على الأهلي شندي (2-0)، والمريخ على الهلال كادقلي (4-2)، وحي  الوادي نيالا على المريخ الفاشر (3-2).

وتعادل الأمل عطبرة مع  الشرطة القضارف دون أهداف، وهي نفس نتيجة لقاء هلال الساحل وهلال الفاشر،  فيما تعادل الهلال الاُبَيِّض مع الخرطوم الوطني (1-1). 

صدارة للمريخ 

نتائج  الجولة أكدت تمسك المريخ بصدارة جدول ترتيب المسابقة برصيد 38 نقطة، ويبقى  فارق النقطة الواحدة مع الهلال، مؤشرًا لمنافسة حادة بينهما في المباريات  المقبلة. 

حي الوادي لأول مرة

دخل حي  الوادي، لأول مرة منذ صعوده قبل 4 مواسم، منافسًا قويًا على التمثيل  القاري، بصعوده للمركز الثالث برصيد 27 نقطة، متساويًا مع الأهلي مروي،  والذي بدوره نجح في الحفاظ على تواجده في المربع الذهبي.

وأخفق  الخرطوم الوطني في فك عقدة الهلال الأبيض، التي ظلت تلازمه لموسمين، ولكنه  ظل متمسكًا بالمركز الخامس برصيد 24 نقطة، ويزاحم بقوة على مراكز التمثيل  القاري، بينما قفز الهلال الأبيض للمركز الثامن برصيد 21 نقطة.

ثنائي  الشرق هلال الساحل وحي العرب، حافظ الأول على موقعه بالمركز السابع برصيد  21 نقطة، وتدحرج الثاني للمركز التاسع بعد خسارته الثقيلة أمام الهلال، وفي  رصيده 21 نقطة.  



الفوز الثمين 

الوافد  الجديد توتي، فاز على الأهلي شندي، وتكمن أهمية الفوز في كونه أبعد الفريق  عن منطقة الهبوط المباشر بفارق 10 نقاط كاملة، ورفع رصيده إلى 20 نقطة.

وفي  منطقة الملحق، وهي المركز 14، يتطارد فيها الأهلي الخرطوم والشرطة  القضارف، والثنائي تعثر، فالأهلي خسر من مروي ليحتل المركز 13 برصيد 15  نقطة، أما الشرطة تعادل مع الأمل ليحتل مركز الملحق 14 برصيد 14 نقطة.

وفي  مركزي الهبوط المباشر 15 و16، تأزم موقف الهلال كادقلي والمريخ الفاشر،  بالخسارة، وتجمد رصيد الثنائي عند 10 و9 نقاط على الترتيب.

الطرد وركلات الجزاء 

لأن  مباريات الدور الثاني لا يمكن تعويضها، جاء الأداء شرسًا، وشهدت الجولة،  طرد الجزولي حسين مهاجم المريخ، ومصطفى النُهُود من المريخ الفاشر.

وجرى  احتساب ركلتي جزاء في مباراة الوادي والمريخ الفاشر، وركلة جزاء في مباراة  الهلال وحي العرب بورتسودان، ومثلها في مباراة المريخ وكادقلي. 

الغربال يسبق الجميع 

مهاجم  الهلال محمد عبد الرحمن الغربال، كشف عن رغبته في الظفر بلقب الهداف،  بعدما سجل 4 أهداف في مرمى حي العرب، ليصل إلى 15 هدفًا في صدارة هدافي  الدوري المحلي.

الموهوب طارق لوكا لاعب وسط حي الوادي نيالا، تألق بشكل ملحوظ، وهو يحرز هاتريك فاز به فريقه على المريخ الفاشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#نجم نادي المريخ رمضان عجب يكمل مراسم زواجه




أكمل نجم نادي المريخ، الدولي، رمضان عجب، مراسم زواجه مساء أمس الجمعة، بداره في أم درمان.


وعلمت (السوداني) أن عجب قرر الاستفادة من فترة التوقف الحالية، بإكمال مراسم زواجه، بعد قرار اتحاد الكرة بحرمانه من المشاركة مع فريقه المريخ، على خلفية واقعة توقيعه على عقد سابق مع الهلال.


وشهد حفل زواج اللاعب، أهل العروسين، بجانب عدد من زملائه اللاعبين بالمريخ والمنتخب الوطني، إلى جانب بعض الأصدقاء المقربين من اللاعب.

ويُعد رمضان عجب، من اللاعبين المميزين والمنضبطين داخل وخارج الملعب، ومن الذين قدموا الكثير للمريخ والمنتخب الوطني وهو بمثابة القائد الثاني في الفرقة الحمراء من حيث الأقدمية.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 



بابكر سلك 

                 لسه رأسهم لافي

[ الأهلة لي أمس بحللوا في هزيمتهم في قناتهم.

[ تحليل أربعة يوم ياروشا ؟.

[ فحص كورونا ياكافي البلا!!!!.

[ بعدين هزيمتكم دي دايره ليها تحليل.

[ زول بستفرغ وراسو لافي وعيونو مطششات.

[ تحليل شنو وفحص شنو تاني يامحمد عبدالماجد.

[ أعراض زي دي أقرب حبوبة بتعرفها أعراض شنو .

[ مادايره ليها درس عصر ولا فحص في رويال .

[ الاستفراغ ولفة الراس وزغللة العيون

[ كلها أعراض ملاريا ما في شك.

[ والغريبة لو معاها حرارة بول وحيرقان.

[ ملاريا مافي شك.

[ كتروا من العرديب والمحريب.

[ واهم حاجة الحصون.

[ الحصون ده بمرق العارض وبفك العين وبفسد العمل.

[ وزول بستفرغ وراسو لافي وعيونو مطششات وفي حيرقان وحرارة بول والدورة الأولى إنتهت.

[ أكيد زول زي ده معرض للعين.

[ بالذات والأعراض دي جات مع نهاية الدورة.

[ الدورة الأولى.

[ توقيت معلمين ياعمك.

[ المهم

[ الإحصائيات تؤكد علو كعب المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة.

[ بدون منافس.

[ وبدون شك.

[ لأن تيري(الثوري) قطع الشك بقونين.

[ أيها الناس.

[ هل هي الصدفة التي جعلت المريخ متفوقاً على الهلال بجدارة في السنوات الأخيرة (وده الوضع الطبيعي).

[ أم أن سبب ذلك أن الهلال كعب شديد برغم السولار أقصد السوباط والدولار؟.

[ أم أن مساهمة أهل المريخ جميعاً في حركة البناء لناديهم عقارياً وفنياً هي السبب؟.

[ أم السبب زي مابقول الأهلة في القمة بغلب التيم الكعب؟؟؟؟؟.

[ أياً كانت الإجابة يقول الواقع أن الندية إنعدمت بيننا والهلال من زمن البشير في ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§م.

[ لازم يكون في سبب قوي ومنطقي قادنا لهذا التفوق الواضح.

[ أبحثوا معي.

[ المهم .

[ أمس قريت تصريحات لسوداكال بالميديا.

[ استوقفتني نقطة الهلال لن يستطع هزيمة المريخ وأنا رئيسه.

[ الحتة دي ياسودا بتخلي هلالاب الإتحاد بقيادة شداد يحفروا ليك.

[ وبتخلي جمهور الهلال يتضامن مرغماً مع معارضة المريخ للإطاحة بك.

[ لو داير تقعد ماكان تصرح بذلك.

[ الكلام ده بخلي الفيفا الهلالابية تتآمر مع هلالاب الإتحاد لإبعادك.

[ وبمناسبة هلالاب الإتحاد.

[ وين مريخاب الإتحاد؟؟؟.

[ ولا مشغولين عن المريخ باللجنة الثلاثية والخطة الخمسية؟؟؟؟.

[ ليه مابنسمع بيهم إلا في الحاجات الزي دي؟؟؟؟.

[ وهنا يثور سؤال.

[ أخطر على المريخ هلالاب الإتحاد أم مريخابه؟؟؟؟.

[ ثقتنا لا زالت كبيرة في سعادة اللواء الدكتور عامر.

[ أيها الناس ] مبروك للمريخ.

[ مبروك لكل من أسهم في إنتصار المريخ.

[ مبروكلكلمندافععنالنصربقوة

[ ومبروك للهلال.

[ لأنه خرج بأقل الخسائر.

[ أيها الناس.

[ إنتنصرواالله ينصركم

[ أها.

] نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم.

[ رئيس القضاء منو البعينو لينا.

[ النائب العام منو البعينو لينا.

[ النائب العام المكلف كم تكليفو حايستمر فينا.

[ تعرف الحتات دي يا والينا.

[ هي الحا تعدل درب الثورة لينا.

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال الأتشعبطوا في ثورتكم واستغلوا غفلتكم أخطر من الفض الإعتصام وكتل ولدكم.

وإلى لقاء .

سلك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة




د.مزمل ابوالقاسم

التوالي الرابع.. واقع!

* لم نستغرب امتناع شداد عن دعوة مجلسه للنظر في قضية المريخ المعلقة بأمره منذ شهور، لأنه يرغب في الأبقاء على الوضع الإداري المزري للنادي الأحمر كما هو، بنظرة انتخابية مقيتة، ومخطط قبيح كشف تفاصيله قطب الهلال محمد عثمان كوارتي عندما حكى ما دار في اتصال هاتفي جمعه مع عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد حسن برقو، الذي ذكر أن الاتحاد لن يسمح بعقد أي جمعية عمومية للمريخ والهلال في الوقت الحالي.
* بسبب تعنت شداد اضطر أربعة عشر عضواً من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد إلى التوقيع على مذكرة طلبوا فيها عقد اجتماع طارئ للمجلس، يحوي جنداً وحيداً، يتعلق بقضية نادي المريخ.
* تم تقديم المذكرة يوم 20 مايو الحالي، وبحسب نصوص النظام الأساسي للاتحاد سيكون أمام شداد (21) يوماً فقط، وإذا رفض الدعوة للاجتماع سيحق للأعضاء الموقعين على المذكرة أن يعقدوا الاجتماع بأنفسهم.
* كما هو متوقع فقد خلت المذكرة من أسماء برقو وعمار ربك وإسماعيل رحمة وشداد نفسه، وكانت المفاجأة في امتناع نصر الدين حميدتي عن التوقيع، مع أنه أعلن قبلاً مساندته لما تم في جمعية 27 مارس الماضي.
* كذلك خلت المذكرة من توقيع عضو المجلس عبد الحميد الجاك، لكن موقفه من قضية المريخ معلوم للكافة، وبالطبع لم تشمل المذكرة اسم أمين الجابري الموجود خارج السودان منذ فترة.
* ليس صحيحاً أن ميرفت حسين رفضت التوقيع على المذكرة، لأنها كانت من أوائل الموافقين على الدعوة إلى الاجتماع الطارئ المتعلق بقضية المريخ.
* سينتظر أعضاء نادي المريخ يوم عشرة يونيو المقبل على أحر من الجمر، لأن الاجتماع المنتظر سيحمل اعتماد الاتحاد للنظام الأساسي الذي أجازته جمعية المريخ العمومية الأخيرة.
* في الاجتماع المذكور سيتضح زور ما يردده شداد وبعد جهلة الأسافير والانتهازيين الذين لا يثبتون على موقف، عن أن الفيفا لا يعترف إلا بسوداكال رئيساً للمريخ.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1201735439878275/?ref=share
* ذكرنا قبلاً أن الفيفا لا يتدخل في القضايا المتعلقة بالأندية، وأنه لن يشغل نفسه كثيراً بأزمة المريخ لأن المريخ ليس عضواً فيه، وأنه لم يشغل نفسه بالاعتراف بمحمود الخطيب لرئاسة النادي الأهلي المصري، ولا يهتم بسوداكال أو سواه.
* إجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ مسئولية الجمعية العمومية للمريخ، ومسئولية الاتحاد تقتصر في التأكد من مواءمة المسودة المجازة لنصوص النظام الأساسي للاتحاد ليس إلا.
* من المضحك حقاً أن يطلب سوداكال من رئيس الاتحاد تحويل الأعضاء الموقعين على المذكرة إلى لجنة الانضباط، لأن ما فعلوه لا يحوي أي مخالفة أو تجاوز يستوجب المحاسب.
* الدعوة إلى اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الإدارة لمناقشة أي قضية تتصل بالاتحاد حق أصيل لأعضاء المجلس، والمطالبة المضحكة تحمل بصمة إداري فاشل، لا يفقه شيئاً في القوانين الرياضية.
* تنص المادة (37) الفقرة (2) من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد على ما يلي: (يدعو الرئيس لاجتماع لمجلس الإدارة في أي وقت، وإذا طلب (50%) من الأعضاء عقد اجتماع يجب على الرئيس أن يدعو لانعقاده خلال (21) يوماً، فإذا لم يدع الرئيس للاجتماع خلال المدة المحددة أعلاه للأعضاء الآخرين أن يعقدوه بأنفسهم).
* عرف شداد أن الاجتماع الذي دعا له أربعة عشر عضواً أصبح أمراً واقعاً، فأذعن وأعلن أنه بصدد الدعوة له، لتنطبق عليه مقولة (مكرهٌ أخاك لا بطل).
* ننبه أعضاء المجلس إلى أن رئيس الاتحاد تعود على ازدراء قرارات المجلس بخصوص قضية نادي المريخ تحديداً، بدليل أنه ازدرى القرار الصادر بإنكار جمعية أكتوبر، وأرسل خطابات لمجلس المريخ تحوي قرارات وتوجيهات تخالف ما خلص إليه مجلس الإدارة.
* مضى شداد أبعد من ذلك وأرسل خطاباً إلى الفيفا حوى معلومات مضللة عن قضية المريخ، وادعى بكل قوة عين أن المريخ أجاز نظاماً أساسياً متوافقاً مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني!
* فعل ذلك بمعاونة الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل، الذي تعمد عدم إيراد نص قرار المجلس في الخطابات التي أرسلها إلى مجلس المريخ، كي يفتح الباب أمام شداد لانتهاكها.
* ذكرنا من قبل أن أبو جبل لا يمارس مهامه كأمين عام كلما تعلق الأمر بقضية المريخ، بعد أن تحول إلى ما يشبه السكرتير الشخصي للرئيس.
* على أعضاء المجلس إلزامه بمهامه، ومنعه من تجاوز النظام الأساسي بتمكين شداد من استخدام أوراق الاتحاد المروسة وخاتمه في إصدار الخطابات، لأنه ملزم بحسب النظام الأساسي بتنفيذ قرارات الجمعية العمومية ومجلس الإدارة، وبالإشراف على كل مراسلات الاتحاد.
* إذا رفض الالتزام بمهامه وأصر على تمكين شداد من ازدراء قرارات المجلس فلا مناص من طرده من منصبه، بأمر المجلس.
* تطاول أمد قضية المريخ بأمر الرئيس الفاسد، وآن لأعضاء المجلس أن يمارسوا مهامهم ويضطلعوا بدورهم كي يثبتوا أنهم ينتمون إلى مؤسسة محترمة، تعود الحاكمية فيها إلى المجلس وليس لفرد يتوهم أنه الحاكم العسكري للاتحاد.
آخر الحقائق
* لن ينتهك المجلس نظامه الأساسي إذا ما أقدم على اعتماد النظام الأساسي الجديد لنادي المريخ، لأن تلك المهمة تندرج في صلب مهامه.
* من أوجب واجبات الاتحاد أن يستوثق من من مصادقة أعضائه على نظم أساسية متوافقة مع النظام الأساسي للاتحاد.
* خالفت مسودة القص واللصق المعيبة عدة مواد في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد، سيما في ما يتعلق بالجهات التي يتم اللجوء إليها للتحكيم الرياضي.
* نصت المادة (13) الفقرة (ز) على ضرورة إدراج نص تشريعي يلزم الاتحاد السوداني وأعضائه باللجوء إلى هيئة التحكيم الوطنية أو محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس) وجوباً.
* حوت مسودة القص واللصق ذات النصوص المضحكة مادةً تمنح مجلس المريخ حق اللجوء إلى أي من (مراكز التحكيم المعتمدة لديه)!
* المادة المذكورة وحدها كانت كافية لنسف المسودة الغبية.
* لم تعترف بها أي جهة، ولن يفلح من صاغها بطريقة القص واللصق في فرضها على أهل المريخ مطلقاً.
* نتساءل: هل قبل الخبير المزعوم تعيين سوداكال له في المجلس المنتهية ولايته؟
* لو فعل ذلك فسيدوس بحذائه الغليظ على كل كا كان يردده في ما سبق عن رفضه للتعيين وسعيه إلى إقرار الديمقراطية والمؤسسية والحوكمة الرشيدة في نادي المريخ!
* قبوله للتعيين (غير المسنود بأي قانون) يعني أنه عاشق مناصب ليس إلا!
* يكفي سوداكال فشلاً أن يتمسك بإداري مبتدئ وفاشل سبق لسوداكال نفسه أن طرده من منصبه.
* لم يشوش تعادل الزعيم مع حي الوادي فرحة الأنصار بضربة تيري الغدار.
* أشعلت الثنائية النيران في الديار الهلالية.
* الوجع ظاهر والألم مستمر.
* في ليلة واحدة أطاح سيف بالطاهر تيري من قيادة القطاع الرياضي، وبكمال الشغيل من منصب المدرب العام، وبالآلية الإعلامية كلها، وبعبد المهمين من دائرة الكرة التي تم حلها.
* بسبب (قطع الزلط) اضطر ولدنا السوباط إلى تولي رئاسة القطاع الرياضي بنفسه!
* الآثار الكارثية للضربة النارية امتدت إلى الصحف الهلالية.
* الحديث عن إصابة لاعبي الهلال بالدوشة والهلوسة والطمام والاستفراغ أثار سخرية المريخاب.
* معاكم لغاية الدوشة والهلوسة، لأن ما فعله سيف تيري بلاعبيكم يبرر تلك الأعراض.
* لكن حكاية الطمام والاستفراغ دي ما مبلوعة نهائي!
* عليكم مراجعة قوائم الطعام والعصائر التي تناولها المتلاعبون باسم الهلال قبل المباراة!
* مش احتمال يكونوا شربوا صابون (تيري) السائل؟
* كلما ضربهم الزعيم عزوا فوزه إلى الغيبيات.
* آخر خزعبلاتهم حديثهم عن استخدام المريخ للسحر لإنزال الهزيمة بهم.
* هسه دفاعكم المهترئ ده محتاج أناطين؟
* دفاع بالنظر.. شوربة عدس بلسان عصفور.
* إذا واصل المدعوم اللعب بتوليفته الحالية فستمتد المتواليات المريخية إلى رقم يكسر به الزعيم رقمه القياسي الخاص بمتوالية ماجد أبو جنزير التي وصلت الرقم ثمانية.
* التوالي الرابع سيحدث في ختام الدورة الثانية.
* القمة المقبلة ستشهد عودة رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت وربما بكري المدينة للمشاركة مع الزعيم.
* وإذا عاد التش سيتكرر التش وسيتوالى الرش!
* الساحر الحقيقي موجود حالياً في الدوحة، وسيعود قريباً ليشرف على المتوالية الجديدة بنفسه.
* الدوري الرابع واقع واقع.
* آخر خبر: حدنا مع شباك أبو عشرين.. التوالي رقم عشرين!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020 - 2021م


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات الاسبوع رقم 15 من بطولة الدورى الممتاز



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم




ابو عاقلة أماسا
لا شيتاً نزل في الجوف…!!
* وإن كنت قد فهمت وتأقلمت مع كل معطيات الأزمة المريخية، فإن موقف ودور مدثر خيري فيها يثير ويستنفر الإستغراب بكل أصنافه وطقوسه، إذ أنه أظهر نفسه بطلاً حقيقياً في فيلم التراجيديا المريخية بمواقف متقلبة ومتلونة وغريبة، من سوداكال ومعه وضده..!
* لا يمكن أن يكون الوضع الراهن في المريخ هو حصيلة أربع سنوات كاملة من النضال والتنظير والمعارك والتصفيات والخصومات والمشاحنات بإسم الديمقراطية والقيم النبيلة، لأننا الآن أمام أنموذج يستند فقط على نتائج فريق كرة القدم… فاز وتصدر وارتفعت معنويات الناس وصرفوا النظر عن التصعيد، ولكن تبقى المواقف والآراء كما هي، لأن أصل الخلاف كما هو، لم يحدث فيه جديد، هي ذات الثوابت ونقاط الخلاف.. سوداكال هو نفسه (لا شيتاً نزل في الجوف… ولا برجع ولا بنزال).. والموقف الراهن ضبابي ومستقبل المريخ بكل تأريخه مرهون بأمزجة شخص لا نعرف كيف سيصبح غداً… متعكر المزاج… أم صافي النية؟… أم متقلب كالعادة؟
* كنا نحلم بأن ترتقي إدارات المربخ إلى مستوى طموحات جماهيره، وأن يصبح النادي مؤسسة تدار بإحترافية، وتتمرد أحلامها على الروتين المستمر من عبر قرن كامل كان فيه الفريق إما بطل الدوري أو الوصيف، حتى في عام الرمادة… التأريخ الأسوأ في هذا النادي كان الفريق إما البطل أو الثاني، بل حقق السبتين وهو يعاني إدارياً، وفي العصر الحديث تطورت الطموحات وارتفعت.. وتنامى وعي الجماهير وأصبحت تقارن بين ما يجري في الأندية الأخرى في المحيط الإقليمي والقاري وما يجري في المريخ.. حيث لا مقارنة أصلاُ.. بل تراجع وإنتكاسة..!
* قبل ما يقارب العشرين سنة من الآن، كان محمد إلياس محجوب رئيساً للنادي، والفريق حاصل على الهاتريك الأول للدوري الممتاز، والأداء الإداري مسنود بميزانية يتباهى بها المريخاب، ربما تكون الوحيدة التي حاذت خطابات إشادة من المراجع العام، وهنالك من هو جاهز للوقوف أمام الجمعية العمومية ليلقي خطابات الدورة والميزانية في أجواء ديمقراطية حقيقية، ومع ذلك.. صدر قرار حل المجلس والدفع بمجلس معين إستمر ظ،ظ¤ سنة.. وفي التأريخ دروس وعبر مع العبقريات الجديدة التي أحالت نهار المريخ إلى ليل بهيم.
* النقاش الذي أعقب خطابات الفيفا الأخيرة إنحصر في الإشارة إلى إختصاص الإتحاد السوداني في قضية المريخ، وفي تقديري لم يكن الخلاف أصلاً حول من المختص بمعالجة أزمات الأندية السودانية، وشخصياً كنت أول من بشر بالتحرر من قيود المفوضيات وأن نضال الأندية بات مرتبطاً بصورة مباشرة مع الإتحاد، وهو المسؤول الأول والأخير فيما يخص أنديته، والفكرة في حد ذاتها جديدة لذلك كان هضمها صعب على جماهير المريخ تحديداً.
* جمهور المريخ الذي يتفاخر بعدديته وصفويته فشل في حشد عشرة آلاف عضواً لتحرير النادي من مأزق الأزمات، واستمر في مصارعة شداد والإتحاد ظناً منه أن مجالس الإدارات المنتخبة يمكن أن تحل بقرار مثلما كان في السابق، والحقيقة أن الأمور اختلفت وأصبح جمهور النادي هو صاحب القرار… فإما أن يحتشد ويرفع العضوية لعشرة آلاف ويكون القرار عنده.. أو يكون أمام الخيار الثاني… أتدرون ماهو؟… أستمرار سوداكال لدورة ثانية…. وسوداكال مثل الرئيس الأمريكي السابق ترامب، شخصية مثيرة للجدل وصانعة للأزمات ومعه ستتلاشى ريادة نادي المريخ ويصبح بلاجمهور وربما يلحق بالموردة…. فما يجري الآن هو مشروع إفراغ المريخ من مجتمعه ورفع الأشخاص فوق هامة الكيان.
حواشي
* ذهبت لنادي المريخ كالمعتاد بعد عيد الفطر المبارك ووجدت أن كل شيء قد تغير، أشخاص غرباء يتحكمون في من يدخل ومن يخرج، وإعتداء على الزميل أحمد دراج لأنه انتقد الأوضاع وعبر عن رأيه بصراحة.
* مرحلة جديدة من الإفلاس طبعاً، وفعل يدل على أن الأحداث داخل هذا النادي تنحدر درك رهيب..!!
* لحسن حظ سوداكال أن كورونا أصبحت تضفي المبررات لكل شيء، وأننا في بداية عهد التحرر من المفوضيات وبداية عهد جديد قلنا أنه سيكون مدخلاً للديمقراطية، ولكن فهم البعض للديمقراطية وأولهم سوداكال ومن يسمون انفسهم بأنصار الديمقراطية فهمهم لها في حد ذاته كارثي..!
* كل الديكتاتوريات التي سيطرت في العالم دخلت على الشعوب وهي تمتطي صهوة جواد أبيض وديع إسمه الديمقراطية.. حتى إذا تمكنت وأحكمت قبضتها ركبت (الفيل) وقررت قصف بيت الديمقراطية المحرم..!!
* منذ عشرات السنين ينتكس المريخ في أول مباراة تعقب أخرى كبيرة ومصيرية يبلي فيها بلاءً حسناً، مهما كان الخصم ضعيفاً.. ربما لأسباب نفسية.
* لا خلاف على شرعية سوداكال، كونه رئيس منتخب له كامل الأهلية، ولكن إنتقاداتي تنصب حول قدراته كشخص غريب الأطوار والتصرفات، وأنه لا أحد يستطيع أن يراهن على غد المريخ في ظل رئاسته.
* الأجواء التي تعقب الإنتصار في مباراة القمة مثالية جداً لأن يخرج الرئيس ويقول العبارة المحفوظة: (نمد أيادينا بيضاء) ويبدي الرغبة في تنظيم الصفوف وتجاوز الأزمات ورسم خارطة طريق للخروج من حقل الألغام.
* نادي المريخ يديره حسن برقو والذي تحكم في رئيسة لمصلحة مخططاته المستقبلية في تكوين إمبراطوريته في الإتحاد العام.
* السؤال: هل نتوقع تجاوز أزمات مجلس المريخ والوصول إلى جمعية عمومية مثالية في ظل وجود مدثر خيري مع سوداكال؟.. شخصياً أستبعد ذلك..!!
* ما من مخرج أنسب من حشد العضوية والإتجاه للصناديق، وهو خيار ضد رغبة سوداكال حالياً، أو بالأحرى ضد رغبة من هم وراء سوداكال.. ولو جمعت الكورونا أطرافها ورحلت من العالم، فإن سوداكال سيبحث عن شماعات جديدة يحكم بها قبضته على المريخ ويعذب أنصاره…!!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جدول  مباريات  الدوري السوداني الممتاز - الجولة السابعة عشر 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيف تيري : معسكر المريخ بالقاهرة ستظهر نتائجه في النصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز.








*

----------


## abuashruf

*السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
السنةالجاية مريخنا فوق فوق
.....
صراحة لولا استهتار اللاعبين لزادت النتيجة عن العشرة اهداف
الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





انت تستاهل يفرشوا ليك الأرض دهب
انت امتداد لجيل العباقرة الحمر
مريخابي أصيل تعشق المريخ عشقا ابديا
كورة واخلاق
والكمال لله
تشكر رابطة قطر والعملته معاك من أصلها وفصلها وهي واجهة مضيئة للزعيم جزاهم الله خيرا. وانت تستاهل الخير
شفاك الله وعافاك المتعة التي نراها في لعبك لا يمكن التفريط فيها
عد لينايا ضوء الفرح
                        	*

----------

